# Can you use Mica powder to temporarily color hair? how to apply it?



## kniquy (May 4, 2020)

I wasn't sure where to ask this question.  I do make soap and lotions so have a variety of mica powders.   Well I am still working through this crazy Covid world at a dialysis unit.  We want to do something to lighten the mood for our patients - so we are doing crazy hair day.  With limited time and ideas i am trying to do with what have at home so thought of my soap colorants. 

Does anyone have any ideas how or what i could mix the powders with to apply to my hair?
Something i could use to "paint" it on my hair?


----------



## jcandleattic (May 4, 2020)

I mix mine with a modeling clay. Works great. Or you could mix it with a leave in conditioner.


----------



## BattleGnome (May 4, 2020)

You can try using a large makeup brush and dusting the color on your hair.
depending on your hairstyle and need for PPE, test it out at home first. You don’t want to don’t want to shed mica on someone at work. (Also double check makeup safeness and eye makeup safeness for the same reasons)


----------



## Kosmerta (May 4, 2020)

Hair chalks work by wetting a strand of hair then rubbing on the chalk. Mica might work if you wet strands then use a  Brush like BattleGnome suggested to cover the wet strand


----------



## Obsidian (May 4, 2020)

I'd mix it with some hair gel or even aloe gel amd streak in in your hair. You can mix glitter with gel too.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 5, 2020)

I too would try hair gel or aloe gel.   I may have to try this on my granddaughter.   See if it works.  Could be fun.


----------



## jcandleattic (May 5, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> I too would try hair gel or aloe gel.   I may have to try this on my granddaughter.   See if it works.  Could be fun.


This is my results with purple and blue micas - they are very faint, but as an experiment I didn't want it to stain.  Purple in my hair, blue in my granddaughters, using mica with modeling clay (or molding clay - it's a hair clay that helps set hair - it's a grey that I just mixed mica into then into my hair) 
Sorry for the bad pics, but I don't do selfies very well. LOL This was with a teeny tiny scoop of mica for each color.


----------



## kniquy (May 7, 2020)

Here is my work of art!  I went really heavy with the micas and I mixed it with hair gel that I stole from my boys. They don’t need it seeing school is closed. The patients loved it. It is alway great to get them to smile and laugh during these difficult times.  

It is a palm tree with the ocean and little sea life added in. Let’s just hope I haven’t just colored my hair


----------

